

The tipping nonsense - decebal
http://denoyel.com/post/122695207933/the-tipping-nonsense

======
takee
Totally agree with this. If groups of 5 or more deserve a mandatory tip, so
does a smaller group. Enforcing this will make life easier for the customer
and the service giver.

